# don't trust what they say on the phone at the pier



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

called yesterday to ask if spanish were biting and got "spanish, king, are hitting" brought my daughters out to fish because they just want to catch some spanish and really aren't ready for catching king yet. got out there and spent my 21 bucks to basically watch somebody lose a nice cobia. no sign of spanish anywhere. Now I'll call somebody I know that's on the pier instead. lesson learned.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They're usually pretty on time with their reports. Fish bites do come and go so it's possible you got there too late.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I know the spanish have been hitting there good for a couple of weeks, every day.

I have watched them, and talk to many that fish there.*


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Had 3 or 4 eat my big cigar that i was throwing at the kings.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Say brother, it's all good. Go back out there with your daughters and some gotcha lures ( chartreuse head with a white feather tail ). If you don't have some Spanish hit right now I'll be very shocked! They are just now coming in and will be in the bay chasing bait within the next few days. Reports for this weekend should be good. At the very worst you'll be out in a beautiful environment with your daughters. Beats the hell out of being at work so relax brother!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

The pier........
I would never expect the person at the pier to say, no , the fish are not biting. Don't come down to the pier since you won't catch anything. He'll no....if you call the pier, they will typically always say something is hitting. And usually, there will always be something hitting off the pier. I know of a fact that the cobia were hitting, because you saw one. That's how the pier survives. If no one fished the pier , it would be closed for business. It is a business that requires many people to fish off the pier for it to survive. 
If no one bought fuel, there would be no gas stations.
They would close. 
Yet you went to fish for Spanish and did not catch any. I do understand your frustration. 
It's called going fishing
The fish moved on.
There are tons of Spanish in that area. They just weren't there when you were there.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

It happens. I've called both Okaloosa and Pensacola before and received the "hasn't been a fish seen in 2 days" report. If they said spanish were biting...spanish were biting. Key word being "WERE."

I wouldn't be too hard on them.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Fish swim.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Dragsmoker said:


> Fish swim.


This. :blink:


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have called numerous times asking if kings, Bonita, and bait are there and they have told me how it is.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Did your girls enjoy the trip? If they did , be glad. Your frustraition will reflect to them if your not careful. My sons have had many days out there not catching any thing & still enjoy it. Spanish right now are few. Mainly see them eating minnows in half. Better in am. Good luck & try again.


----------



## kiddo12 (Feb 10, 2012)

dragsmoker said:


> fish swim.





johnboatjosh said:


> this. :blink:


lmao


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

It's not a big deal I was just trying to let others know to take what they say with a grain of salt. If one spanish was caught that day I'm sure they would say spanish are biting and that wouldn't be a lie. I know for a fact that king were there and cobia too. 9 times out of 10 when spanish are biting they're biting pretty good so I just assumed when they said they were biting that they were really biting well. I live about ten minutes from the pier so i assume I would see lots of blood on deck had they been there like I "assumed". It was partly my fault for not getting details. But My girls were satisfied with seeing dolphins and sea turtles so like I said no big deal, and yes beats the hell out of working!


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

That's why the call it "fishing" and not "catching". I walk off there many a day and say "Great day fishing,-Nothing to clean today":thumbup:


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

You also have to realize that most of the report they give out is based on the people leaving the pier. How many fishing tales have you heard in your life, multiply that by 20-30 and that's what they have to deal with day to day. Lol 

Iv talked with a guy from work and he said that he caught a 5 foot black tip, 10 mins later he is telling the story to another coworker and it was actually the guy next to him that hooked it.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

don't believe anything you hear. 

i called up a bait shop yesterday and asked a question.. and posted the same question here.. about if macks were in the bay yet. i get 2 totally different answers to the same question. its fishing people, you are gonna get different opinions and results. best bet is to go out there yourself


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That's like calling the bartender and Seville Quarter and asking if there are any hot girls in the club and he saying yes. Then you get there and go home alone. Can't get upset with the bartender! ;o)


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



devinsdad said:


> That's like calling the bartender and Seville Quarter and asking if there are any hot girls in the club and he saying yes. Then you get there and go home alone. Can't get upset with the bartender! ;o)


Pshh, just have a few drinks and they will start to look better! Ha


----------



## old_skool (May 14, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> You also have to realize that most of the report they give out is based on the people leaving the pier.


*Not only that, but if the report is coming from someone leaving the pier that probably means the fish stopped biting or the run is over, else, they probably would still be out on the pier fishing.*


----------

